# Quality of this Aulonocara (Rubescens) Ruby Red? Pics



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Just looking to see how his quality is and how pure he may be. Sorry for the poor quality pictures.


----------



## cichlid_baby (Jan 28, 2003)

There's no such thing as a "pure" ruby red.. as they are a man made aquarium strain with unknown origins and quite possibly even a hybrid between different peacocks and then linebred to retain certain desirable traits. Obviously none of this can be proven.

There are better strains that might show more intensity and coverage than others as well as strains that are more red than they are orange....

What you have is a nice looking fish.. not as red as I would like to see in my ruby reds if I were to be looking to make a purchase... but everyone likes different things from their fishes.

Although diet can help enhance some of the fishes natural ability to show certain pigments... an orange or yellow fish will rarely ever become a brilliantly colored red fish if it is not in its genetic background.

In my opinion.... If you are looking for the "red" color in "ruby red" then you can do a lot better than the specimen you posted... otherwise.. it's still a nice looking fish.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Good info. Thank you


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2011)

i have no luck with ruby reds or german reds...everyone i buy dies...


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

Looks like a cross between yellow sunsine peacock and ruby red. Very nice looking.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I can't really add too much to what cichlid_baby has said, though I'll second it. If it doesn't game more red, I would agree that it is below average quality.



m1ke715m said:


> i have no luck with ruby reds or german reds...everyone i buy dies...


How big are they when you buy them, and how much colour?


----------



## cjbtech (Dec 5, 2008)

Could be better. I have a strain right now that is showing good color at 1 3/4".


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2011)

hmm lets see i bought one at 2inchs... jus starting to get a lil color.. and then it died after like a month.... i bought a 3.5inch male with good color... got bloat and died about a month or 2 after i got it... then i jus bought a juvie like 1.5-2 inch jus starting to show color in the fins.... stopped eating and died like 2 weeks after i got it... jus have no luck with them... i was gonna buy another one at the lfs but they didnt have any that were showing any kinds of color and im not spending 10 bucks on a fish that might turn out to be female and i dont want it anyways.... at least if i buy them online they can usually sex them even before they show color by how big they are compared to the other fry and how aggressive they are... i do have about 25 eureka red jakes growing out in a 55 gallon.. they are doing ok.. none showing any color yet... and alot of the bigger ones died but i had like 30ish of them so i still have a bunch... idk fish come to my house to die.. they kill themselves lol and im doing everything right according to people on here and research and such...


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

m1ke715m said:


> hmm lets see i bought one at 2inchs... jus starting to get a lil color.. and then it died after like a month.... i bought a 3.5inch male with good color... got bloat and died about a month or 2 after i got it... then i jus bought a juvie like 1.5-2 inch jus starting to show color in the fins.... stopped eating and died like 2 weeks after i got it... jus have no luck with them... i was gonna buy another one at the lfs but they didnt have any that were showing any kinds of color and im not spending 10 bucks on a fish that might turn out to be female and i dont want it anyways.... at least if i buy them online they can usually sex them even before they show color by how big they are compared to the other fry and how aggressive they are... i do have about 25 eureka red jakes growing out in a 55 gallon.. they are doing ok.. none showing any color yet... and alot of the bigger ones died but i had like 30ish of them so i still have a bunch... idk fish come to my house to die.. they kill themselves lol and im doing everything right according to people on here and research and such...


What LFS do you go to?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Oops, he can't answer because vendor names are not permitted in the forums. :thumb: Maybe he will send you a PM.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2011)

hahahaha true ill msg you.. i go to a bunch and i order fish online a bunch too... where in "south" jersey are you.. that means differne things to everyone... i consider where im at central jersey but its also jersey shore cuz im right by the beach.. but anyone from ny or north jersey considers it south jersey lol... where you at anyways...the 1st one i got from a less than reputable online dealer... the full grown one i got from a well liked and respected online breeder and it jus died after after a month or so way past the 2 week grace period they give you.. and the 3rd one i got at the lfs thats also in the review sections already...


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

Mine has much more red.


----------



## cichlid_baby (Jan 28, 2003)

If you don't mind spending the money for some prime specimens like these... All other opinions and suspicions aside... they are some of the nicest looking and jaw dropping impressive ruby reds I have found and currently own.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2011)

wow cichlid baby those are gorgeous... whered you get those? is that the woody strain from thailand *** heard about? i have no problem spending money even thou its like flushing it down the toilet... literally lol


----------



## Tangalawirifts (Sep 30, 2009)

The term red does not literally mean RED because under certain substrate, background, and lighting will a fish look red. For example, the male petro. red bulu point is said to be red but when you look at pictures or see it in person, they are actually a bright orange that some times show RED under certain lighting. There are many strains of ruby reds out there that will show a bright orange/red more than others only because the breeder must of line bred them for sometime. I've found that by feeding freeze dried cyclop-eeze to fry really does help them enhance their colors as they grow and mature but you will have to continue feeding it all the time. I've also heard that many people actually use paprika for color enhancing because cyclop-eeze is too expensive. Although I've never tried it, there are many people doing it as well as pet shops. My advice on getting your fish to show more color is dedicate a tank to him and his ladies and see him mature. Only then will you see his full potential and see the quality of the fish.


----------



## Alberto Canario (Dec 4, 2021)

cichlid_baby said:


> If you don't mind spending the money for some prime specimens like these... All other opinions and suspicions aside... they are some of the nicest looking and jaw dropping impressive ruby reds I have found and currently own.


----------



## Alberto Canario (Dec 4, 2021)

where I can buy those ruby ??


----------

